# Forenbersicht > Wetterlinks >  >  Klitmller

## CPCLCK

Hey@all,

wer sehen mchte wie es grade in Klitmller aussieht:

http://live.waves4you.de/ucam/index.html

We see us in Cold Hawaii!!!!!!

----------


## Zwiebel

ahoi-hoi,

bin vom 24.09.-01.10. oben - ist noch iwer da? mal ne runde treffen oder abends ein bier zischen oder was wei ich, haha.


pralle gre

----------

